# Texas Gold Millipede care



## Mary Lou (Apr 19, 2018)

This is my first pet arthropod and I wanted some advice on caring for her. I purchased Star, my Texas Gold millipede, at a reptile store a few weeks ago. She seems to be doing alright so far, but I'm looking for additional tips and information on caring for Texas Gold millipedes.
I am surprised to find that she seems to be diurnal, waking up and moving around when I turn on her light. She also seems to prefer climbing to burrowing. She has a special substrate for millipedes, so there's no reason why she wouldn't want to burrow, I think she's just weird.
At first she ate a lot, devouring cat food and various fruits, and she pooped all the time, but now she seems to have slowed down a little. She's still eating though. Not sure if she was just hungry from being at the pet store or what?
I am unsure how humid I should keep her enclosure? I was misting it every day, but she didn't seem to like the wet dirt, so I toned it down a bit. Suggestions? 
I like to hold her. I am worried about disturbing her when she's molting, as I've never had an arthropod before. How do I know when she is molting and how often do they do it?
Is there any way to tell how old she is? How long do they live?
We've had an infestation of fruit flies (or fungus gnats; I don't know the difference) but I've read in some of the other threads how to deal with that and I think it will be okay.
I just have the one millipede. Should I worry about her getting lonely? i.e.needing communal socialization and/or a mate?
Anything else I should know about caring for Texas Gold millipedes?


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 19, 2018)

@mickiem should have some more info on this species


----------



## ErinM31 (Apr 23, 2018)

For great tips on set-up and care for these millipedes, check out this threat: Orthoporus ornatus housing

It does not surprise me that your millipede may have been especially hungry upon acquiring them; I think they are fed less, at least of appropriate foods, while at stores, etc. I had one _O. ornatus_ I'd just bought start eating the skin off my arm!  I still have a small scar because my curiosity prevailed over sensibility -- I believe their mouths can only scrape, it's not like it took a bite out of me, but I was intrigued by this behavior and wondered whether it "knew" I was still alive...

Back to more practical matters, I would recommend acquiring some of the materials they might eat in nature, if possible (I think some people keep their milipedes for many years with only more standard millipede fare, produce, etc.): Orthoporus ornatus natural substrate

Your millipede will almost certainly go underground to molt, where it will build a molting chamber and you may not see it for several weeks or even longer. Do not worry and don't go digging for the millipede!!! They are oh so easy to inadvertently in their fragile post-molt state! Also, do not pour water directly onto the substrate if your millipede is underground as this too can collapse a molting chamber. Basically, do not disturb but keep up your misting routine.

Your millipede should be find to handle if it is exploring about above ground, only be mindful whether it is stressed by this (if it secretes fluid from its sides, it is stressed). Also, be careful not to hold them too high or above a hard floor, etc., so that they could injure themselves if they fell. Millipedes can hold on like velcro when they choose but sometimes they don't and again, you don't want to risk an injury.

I do not think millipedes can be lonely as such, but they may feel safer in groups, as cockroaches seem to. I do not know of any studies being done on this and I have head millipedes live solitary existences for a long time (because they were the only one I could get of a particular species) and certainly this is better than overcrowding. Sorry this answer is vague, but I think there is so much that is still unknown!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## mickiem (Apr 23, 2018)

I think it's always good to have more than one millipede as they are social animals and also more entertaining for you!  I agree with everything Erin said.  These forums are a great place to learn.  You can search for many topics and learn from others' experiences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mary Lou (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks for the great info! One more question - she spends an inordinate amount of time messing with her legs - Is she grooming? Or what is she doing?


----------



## ErinM31 (Apr 27, 2018)

Mary Lou said:


> Thanks for the great info! One more question - she spends an inordinate amount of time messing with her legs - Is she grooming? Or what is she doing?


Yes, almost certainly grooming — I’ve seen my millipedes and spiders do this as well.


----------



## KeetahSpacecat (Apr 28, 2018)

In terms of how long they live, they can live anywhere between 7-10 years. Rather long lived I'd say, most millipede species are! I am not sure how to tell how old they are. I know my _Chicobolus spinigerus _both went from about an inch long when I got them to just over three inches in a single year. So I imagine that if given proper food and housing, they will grow quickly in a year or two before reaching near adult size.

What I noticed is that when they start slowing down in eating food, it tends to indicate that it's time for them to molt. They'll vanish for a little while, but when they emerge they will be very hungry! They eat their shed molt but that isn't enough to fill them back up again :3

The best way I found to pick up millipedes without stressing them is to lay your hand down flat and then let them crawl on. Coming from the top and picking them up seems to scare them, and I imagine that's where they suspect predators to come from. Getting them OFF, however, is a trick because they can grip on really well!

I find that keeping multiple millipedes in one tank is very interesting. I have seven in one tank and out of them, there are five different species. However, they seem to enjoy each other's company, and I see them grooming each other or sometimes just resting together. You don't have to worry about them getting territorial or the like. However, if you keep more than one of the same species in one tank, there is a chance that you will get babies. When they want to, millipedes will practically explode with babies. So if you don't want to figure out how to rehouse/raise a bunch of millibabies, I suggest keeping just one of different species in one tank. The conditions need to be just right however to get them to breed, but when those are met...there are a lot of babies XD

I hope this helped a little!

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------

